# Korean terminology question



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 2, 2011)

I was going to post this in General KMA or Taekwondo, but the Hapkido section needs some love, and the question arises from the HKD vocabulary at the school where I have trained for several years, so I'll post it here.

At every belt level, we have a terminology section on the test.  In working with students, I go over the vocab prior to our testing, and after several years of doing this, I have seen four different words that seem to have similar meanings.  The three words are:

Begi
Chigi
Chireugi
and 
Taerigi

Near as I can tell they all essentially mean strike.  Begi seems to be used only in regards to sword work, so I take it to mean strike/cut.  But I have also seen Chigi used by some in regards to sword work. 

I would be most appreciative to have clarification from those who are more versed in the language than I.

Daniel


----------



## Kacey (Feb 2, 2011)

From A Martial Artist's Guide to Korean Terms, Translation, and Han-Gul by Master Richard Mitchell:

ch'i-gi = strike or hit (WTF) (derived from the verb ch'i-da, meaning to strike, hit, give a blow, thrash, beat, knock, slug, slap, flog, whip, smack, smite, wallop, whack, or pound)

ttae-ri-gi = strike or striking technique

chi-ru-gi or tchi-ru-gi  = punching (derived from the verb chi-ruda, meaning to kick, give a kick, to beat, hit, knock, or strike, or to give a blow)

ch'a-gi or t'ae (Sino-Korean) = kick

I couldn't find begi (or pegi - p and b are often interchangeable when transliterating from Korean) - but I hope this helps.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 3, 2011)

Kacey said:


> From A Martial Artist's Guide to Korean Terms, Translation, and Han-Gul by Master Richard Mitchell:
> 
> ch'i-gi = strike or hit (WTF) (derived from the verb ch'i-da, meaning to strike, hit, give a blow, thrash, beat, knock, slug, slap, flog, whip, smack, smite, wallop, whack, or pound)
> 
> ...


Much appreciated!  So a strike from a staff, for example, would be a ttaerigi?

Daniel


----------



## Kacey (Feb 3, 2011)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Much appreciated!  So a strike from a staff, for example, would be a ttaerigi?
> 
> Daniel



He doesn't specify that I can find.  The only listing for staff (or pole) is mong-dung-i, with some staff blocks; I can't find a listing for staff strikes.  Here's the site for his school, if you have more specific questions, and a listing for the text on Amazon.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 4, 2011)

Kacey said:


> He doesn't specify that I can find. The only listing for staff (or pole) is mong-dung-i, with some staff blocks; I can't find a listing for staff strikes. Here's the site for his school, if you have more specific questions, and a listing for the text on Amazon.


Thanks!  

I wasn't thinking specifically of staff strikes, but strikes from weapons in general that are not cuts.  Could be a staff, a short stick, a cane, the pommel of a sword, or a frying pan.  In other words, is ttaerigi a word used for strikes in general, armed or unarmed?

Daniel


----------



## Kacey (Feb 4, 2011)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I wasn't thinking specifically of staff strikes, but strikes from weapons in general that are not cuts.  Could be a staff, a short stick, a cane, the pommel of a sword, or a frying pan.  In other words, is ttaerigi a word used for strikes in general, armed or unarmed?
> 
> Daniel



It didn't specify type of strikes - and the variations given all include ttaerigi within them, so I would say that that's a valid assumption, but I can't say for certain either way.


----------



## puunui (Feb 5, 2011)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> At every belt level, we have a terminology section on the test.  In working with students, I go over the vocab prior to our testing, and after several years of doing this, I have seen four different words that seem to have similar meanings.




My Hapkido teachers, including GM JI Han Jae, used predominantly english terminology when teaching. The only korean terms being used that I can remember at this point were "dan" "dan bong" and "hwal bup". When closing the class, we would say "Kamsahamnida". When testing, there was no terminology section, no oral or written tests, just physical tests.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 7, 2011)

puunui said:


> My Hapkido teachers, including GM JI Han Jae, used predominantly english terminology when teaching. The only korean terms being used that I can remember at this point were "dan" "dan bong" and "hwal bup". When closing the class, we would say "Kamsahamnida". When testing, there was no terminology section, no oral or written tests, just physical tests.


Our KJN has set up his curriculum with ten Korean words per geub and quizes students at testings.  Given that the majority of his lessons are in English, with our classes ending with "Kamsahamnida" as your do, I question whether or not it is useful for anything other than trivia for the bulk of the students.  I probably use more Korean in class than he does, though I'm making efforts to learn the language, so I look for every excuse that I can to use what Korean I know.

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 7, 2011)

puunui said:


> My Hapkido teachers, including GM JI Han Jae, used predominantly english terminology when teaching. The only korean terms being used that I can remember at this point were "dan" "dan bong" and "hwal bup".


Unless I miss my guess, isn't hwal bup a type of massage therapy?  

Daniel


----------



## puunui (Feb 8, 2011)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Unless I miss my guess, isn't hwal bup a type of massage therapy?  Daniel



Yes. Now that I think about it, GM Ji also used english to describe hwal bup, which he calls Revival Techniques.


----------



## Rumy73 (Feb 10, 2011)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Unless I miss my guess, isn't hwal bup a type of massage therapy?
> 
> Daniel


 
Hwal &#54876; refers to a bow, as in bow and arrow, and can be understood to mean stretching. Bup - &#48277; -  connotes a set of rules, procedures or guidelines.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 10, 2011)

Rumy73 said:


> Hwal &#54876; refers to a bow, as in bow and arrow, and can be understood to mean stretching.


 I usually see the bow termed as 'gung' &#44417;, though there certainly can be more than one word for the same noun (there are more than one for sword in both English and Korean).




Rumy73 said:


> Bup - &#48277; - connotes a set of rules, procedures or guidelines.


That I am familar with.

So, any insight into my original post?

Daniel


----------



## Rumy73 (Feb 10, 2011)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> I usually see the bow termed as 'gung' &#44417;, though there certainly can be more than one word for the same noun (there are more than one for sword in both English and Korean).
> 
> 
> That I am familar with.
> ...


 

Korean can have more than one word for the same thing. Chinese characters translated into Korean and pure Korean. 

In this case, hwal is Korean and gong is Chinese.













&#54984;&#51020;&#51020; :&#54876; *&#44417;*&#49324;&#49457;&#51020; :*go&#772;ng*&#48512;&#51020;&#49688; :&#24339; (&#54876;&#44417&#52509;&#54925;&#49688; :3 (&#48512;&#49688;&#54925;&#49688;:3&#54925&#45212;&#51060;&#46020; :&#51473;&#54617;&#50857;, &#54620;&#51088;&#45733;&#47141;&#44160;&#51221; &#51456;3&#44553;(&#50416;&#44592; : 1&#44553&#46907;&#54400;&#51060; :&#12896;&#54876;
&#12897;&#54876; &#47784;&#50577;
&#12898;&#44417;&#49696;(&#24339;&#34899;: &#54876;&#51012; &#50136;&#45716; &#48277;&#51060;&#45208; &#44592;&#49696
&#12899;&#54876;&#51032; &#44600;&#51060;
&#12900;&#50668;&#45919; &#51088;, &#44600;&#51060;&#51032; &#45800;&#50948;(&#21934;&#20301
&#12901;&#44396; &#48512;&#51221;&#54616;&#44172; &#54616;&#45796;
&#50976;&#51032;&#51088; :&#24372;, &#24356;, &#14511;, &#14522;, &#14527;&#49345;&#45824;&#51088; :&#30690;&#51088;&#51020;&#50896; :&#49345;&#54805;&#47928;&#51088;


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool.  So, any insight into ttaerigi?

Daniel


----------



## Rumy73 (Feb 10, 2011)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Cool. So, any insight into ttaerigi?
> 
> Daniel


 

*&#46412;&#47532;&#45796; - ttaerida is verb for "to strike". *

*&#44592; -is a suffix that is used for  nominalization.*

*When put together it literally means striking.*


----------



## Rumy73 (Feb 10, 2011)

Therefore, it just means striking in the general sense.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 10, 2011)

Rumy73 said:


> *&#46412;&#47532;&#45796; - ttaerida is verb for "to strike". *
> 
> *&#44592; -is a suffix that is used for nominalization.*
> 
> *When put together it literally means striking.*


Is this used in general or is it applied to weapons as well, such as battons, staves, and canes?

Daniel


----------



## puunui (Feb 10, 2011)

Rumy73 said:


> Hwal &#54876; refers to a bow, as in bow and arrow, and can be understood to mean stretching. Bup - &#48277; -  connotes a set of rules, procedures or guidelines.




I think it is a different character for hwal. I can look it up when I go home tonight.


----------



## hkdsean (Feb 11, 2011)

The characters Dojunim Ji uses for the revival techniques he teaches are:
&#27963;&#27861; (Hwal Pep:Korean)(huo2 fa3:Chinese)


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 11, 2011)

Rumy73 said:


> Therefore, it just means striking in the general sense.


I missed this when I posted my last response.  

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## arsenius (Feb 15, 2011)

Kacey said:


> I couldn't find begi (or pegi - p and b are often interchangeable when transliterating from Korean) - but I hope this helps.



Could this be &#48764;&#44592; -> bbegi?  I've only taken a week of hapkido so far, but when my instructor says &#48764;&#44592; he is refering to getting loose from a grab.  I have been taught three types of &#49552;&#48764;&#44592; so far.  Bbegi means to subtract, or get loose from something.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 17, 2011)

arsenius said:


> Could this be &#48764;&#44592; -> bbegi? I've only taken a week of hapkido so far, but when my instructor says &#48764;&#44592; he is refering to getting loose from a grab. I have been taught three types of &#49552;&#48764;&#44592; so far. Bbegi means to subtract, or get loose from something.


My GM is pretty good about putting the double consonants into the Romanized Korean words, so I was assuming that it was this: &#48288;&#44592;, which would be beh-gee rather than bbae-gee.

I have seen the Romanized 'begi' on HDGD websites, some kumdo websites, and at KMA where I train.

Daniel


----------

